# season



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

SO hows everyone doing so far this season? I have yet to shoot a duck or goose. Its been my worst year yet! It is also the first time I hane ever hunted the south during the first part of the season. I guess most the ducks aren't down there yet. I normally hunt the north and always have a few mallards and geese by now. I guess I will have to wait until the second half to turly juge the south zone.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Well it was 65 with no wind this afternoon (practically november) and its supposed to stay that way over the weekend. At metzgers today i saw a total of 8 birds. We managed a drake gaddy a few minutes before sundown and it was my buddies first ever duck so that was excited but overall with the weather there just aren't any birds moving down. I've had the hunt of my life a week ago and we got a 2 man limit of greenheads in under an hour so i really can't complain but other than that it has overall sucked. The migration flyovers have shown very few birds in any of the areas and most marshes are shot out since it's still mostly resident birds still around. Metzgers and Pickerel creek had 0 birds in it according to them. I can't imagine how bad is has to suck for you southern zone guys. Just keep praying for cold weather and rain/snow to push some birds down. I have Magee in 2 weeks and i really don't want to waste it when there are so few birds here.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

it's been slow...


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Getting a few here and a few there about every where we go.
It is rather slow here in the Medina area.
I was complaining about only using 1 box of shells so far, but guess we are the lucky few.
I been hunting the public areas so far this season, no Pheasent Hunters to tend with, but that will change this weekend. 
Any one been to Pickrel Creek?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

My worst day was the opener at Nimisila. We've been hunting private fields since then, and doing pretty well.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

My two decent days, goose opener my buddy and i got the only 2 geese we could shoot (sucks being on public land and not a field) and then the pipe creek hunt. Yeah so if you're wondering where the last drake was well i hit it, retrieved it, choked it dead, still moved a slight bit so I rung the neck. The thing was had one eye shot out and it was bleeding out of the other and its head was lying on its back. I had it sitting next to me for 5-10 minutes, got up to shoot another bird and looked back and it was gone. i looked forever and could never find it, there was no way that thing could've still been alive or gotton too far. I was REAL pissed and had a ton of opportunities to take another but I counted that in my harvest for the day. Craziest thing I've seen in a while. The rest look pretty ugly, that was a hell of a walk back with all our gear in the dark, they got a little ruffled.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Gotta love those tailgate shots


----------

